# New member



## whiteblur (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey everyone!

My name is Hank and I live in SD, California.  I am currently training in a SKK school, and I was introduced to this forum by a friend of mine.  I'm looking forward to meeting a lot of new people here and getting in a good deal of learning, as well.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 16, 2007)

Hank? Who could this be? ... Welcome to the MT world ... enjoy!


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello Hank!! Nice to meet you!

Welcome to this forum.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome Hank and happy posting


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT  Hope you get a lot from it here.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome, Hank. Enjoy MartialTalk.


----------



## MJS (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 16, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## Ninjamom (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to the neighborhood, Hank!  And happy posting!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## Drac (Mar 16, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Enjoy...


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Hank  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Enjoy!


----------



## matt.m (Mar 19, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Tames D (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 21, 2007)

welcome to martial talk!


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Carol (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to the board, Hank!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT!!!


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 6, 2007)

c'mon in, sit down, take yer shoes off (no, maybe skip that part) and make yourself at home. Plenty of nice folk in here to help when needed.

Buzz


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## matt.m (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 7, 2007)

c'mon in, sit down, take yer shoes off (no, maybe skip that part) and make yourself at home. Plenty of nice folk in here to help when needed.

Buzz


----------

